# Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (Cobra)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (Cobra)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

it doesnt look as beautiful as the other 2, but it still is striking.


----------

